# All That Twist > Image Corner >  ~*~ The biggest Dog Ever According to Guiness World Records ~*~

## Bluehacks

*The biggest Dog Ever According to Guiness World Records. Hercules was recently awarded the honorable distinction of worlds Biggest Dog by Guinness World Records. Hercules is an English Mastiff and whas a 38 inch neck and weighs 282 pounds. With " paws the size of Softballs" (reports the boston Herald), the three-year-old monster is far larger and heavier than his breed's standard 200lb limit.*

----------


## Quiet Whisper

OH WOW :|
THAT THING IS HUGEEEEEEEEEEEE  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Bluehacks

hahahahahaahah

----------


## Moona

uWoOooOOOoooOOOOooooooooooooOOOooo...bluess yeh kya namoonaa dekha diyaa apneee...:wahat;...well ess cutee mannn

----------


## Bluehacks

hahahah thanks for replying

----------


## friendlygal786

It is very huge! And scary

----------


## youngurk2000

HOW CAN I GET A PUPPY AND HOW MUCH ARE THEY?:marinheiro:

----------


## hakhan

> HOW CAN I GET A PUPPY AND HOW MUCH ARE THEY?:marinheiro:


i think he doesn't have puppies he probably killed his mate...anyway...good post..

----------


## ahssas

*Mashallah ... this dog is reallyso big and huge ... Mashallah ...*

----------


## aneeza ali

HUGE Dogie  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Dedicate_Aquarius

hugy dogie allah bachaye

----------


## Endurer

Is it for real?

----------


## niceguy

thats one ugly dog

----------


## goodfriend

I think I like them .

----------


## Manchala

jitna bhi bara ho jaye rahay ga tu DOG hi  :Wink:

----------


## amrit19

is that really a dog??

----------


## Monisha

Coooooooollllllllllllll pic n a :cool2: Dog tooo. :clap3:

----------


## MANDO1

Thank you so much

----------


## yasir283

Oh wow :|
that thing is hugeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## maahi1

Thanks
buddyThanks
buddy

----------


## bigkiwibird

Totally false.  snopes.com: Hercules, the World's Biggest Dog

----------


## williamjames27

i have seen that first time uffffffffffffs

----------


## harmonsmith

It is tottally fake Photoshop work. Check this

----------


## erum90

Check this out. Hell I don't care if it's photoshop'd or not.



```
http://hugedogfan.tripod.com/
```

BTW, i'm like so very tempted to post the image of the world's truly biggest dog's but the forum ethics probably won't allow that  :Smile: 

Enjoy

----------


## heman

nice one .thanks

----------


## Noor_Gal

That is biiiggg!

----------


## sahil77_0

*thank you*

thankss a looottt

----------


## charlikl

Wow ! Such a nice post. I have never seen this post earlier and i am shocked after watching this image that dog has similar height as compared to horse.
When we will see it live, than what we will feel ? Really such a nice post. Keep sharing.

----------

